# Can a dog be just too darn Good Looking to hunt?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your videos! It’s a lot of fun seeing how each dog hunts differently. The one thing that’s the same though, is all goldens wag their tails when they are upland hunting. They definitely love it. Their noses are second to none!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

My wife and I, plus our two Goldens live in Missouri! We are right in the middle of good duck, goose, pheasant, quail and dove hunting areas. My Goldens are happiest when they are hunting with us...we also run them in AKC hunting events. You too know how these dogs cannot get enough bird hunting, and neither can I...


----------



## Sleepwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

3goldens2keep said:


> My wife and I, plus our two Goldens live in Missouri! We are right in the middle of good duck, goose, pheasant, quail and dove hunting areas. My Goldens are happiest when they are hunting with us...we also run them in AKC hunting events. You too know how these dogs cannot get enough bird hunting, and neither can I...


That's awesome. I didn't know that Missouri had pheasant. Are there good public grounds to hunt in Missouri?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Sleepwalker said:


> That's awesome. I didn't know that Missouri had pheasant. Are there good public grounds to hunt in Missouri?


Northwest Missouri has some good pheasant grounds. The wildlife folk prepare a number of good public areas that hold pheasant/ quail. Although, as you would expect, they do get hunted a lot. Regardless, I have still picked up a bird or two on those areas during the season. 

Better yet is ground in Kansas. I live near Kansas City and Kansas is right next door. They have a number of good public pheasant areas and quail ground also. I used to hunt these areas exclusively. But for the last few years I belong to a hunting club that has 1,00's of property leases in Missouri, Kansas, Iowa, and Nebraska. I have plenty of spots to get duck, pheasant, and quail. Public Dove grounds in both Kansas and Missouri are exceptional, well prepared with Sunflowers and/or Wheat you need to hit them on opening day. I do all my dove hunting on public grounds in Missouri. it is rare that I do not limit out by 9am. The trick here is go to one of the prepared areas provided by the state that is not close to St. Louis or Kansas City...get there well before sun up and stake out an area...

Check the states website to find more information. The grounds are very well prepared to hold birds....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have found the answer to your question, to be "no"


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

They are never to 'good' anything, to not be hunting....happy dog=hunting dog...


----------

